# Io Italiana, Lui Tedesco, l'altro Americano. I tradimenti nel 2015



## Zhara (5 Maggio 2015)

Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera. 

Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei. 

 Se chiudo gli occhi con il tedesco mi vedo in pace, serena, vita tranquilla. 
Se li apro vedo il mondo, e mi rendo conto che non ho nessuna voglia di farmi una famiglia e che non voglio rinunciare al lavoro per il tedesco. 
Se vedo l'Americano, con cui dopo 7 mesi le mie colleghe mi domandano se "siamo ancora solo amici", mi domando se potessimo avere una relazione felice se non ci fosse il tedesco in attesa. 

Consigli, visioni, giudizi e insulti?


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


ciao Zhara, benvenuta..

il tedesco con che frequenza lo vedi? e da quanto siete insieme?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...



E che dovremmo consigliarti?Insulti?e perchè mai,che c'è di male?sei impegnata a targhe alterne,se hai un attacco di manico ti prendi la tua dose di penetril a supposte,io mi preoccuperei del presente,fra un languore e una riflessione.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Stessa voglia di non impegnarti e stai con uno dall'altra parte del mondo???
Ambè!!!


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


più che altro insulti, visto l'intervento......


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento. Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


Chiudi col crucco.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

perché ti sei tenuta il tedesco fino ad oggi, se avete visioni del futuro differenti?
Tenere qualcuno così sulla panchina, non è proprio il massimo. Lascialo libero ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


Tieni conto che gli americani sono riusciti ad andare sulla luna
grazie a un tedesco.

Non dimenticare mai questo fatto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


Benvenuta
Vivi la tua vita e lascia liberi gli altri di scegliere per loro, consapevolmente. Col tuo amico tedesco non ti stai comportando bene, secondo me, lascialo libero di inseguire quello che vuole con un' altra persona. Non puoi considerarlo una ruota di scorta, è una persona. E segui quello che vuoi per te stessa, le decisioni prese a forza quasi mai danno buoni frutti.
Ciao.


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> Vivi la tua vita e lascia liberi gli altri di scegliere per loro, consapevolmente. Col tuo amico tedesco non ti stai comportando bene, secondo me, lascialo libero di inseguire quello che vuole con un' altra persona. Non puoi considerarlo una ruota di scorta, è una persona. E segui quello che vuoi per te stessa, le decisioni prese a forza quasi mai danno buoni frutti.
> Ciao.


Quoto.
Se sai già che la vita che ti può offrire lui non è quella che vuoi non ci sono altre domande da farsi.


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiudi col crucco.


:up:


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se sai già che la vita che ti può offrire lui non è quella che vuoi non ci sono altre domande da farsi.


ha detto tutto


----------



## Tradito? (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se sai già che la vita che ti può offrire lui non è quella che vuoi non ci sono altre domande da farsi.


hai detto tutto


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


Tra i due litiganti, un terzo che gode non c'è?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


io chiuderei con entrambi benvenuta


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

E' vero che gli asiatici ce l'hanno piccolo??


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

Madonna


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma il riferimento alle nazionalità?Scritta cosi sembra una barzelletta....


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

maddai, Germania / Asia è una storia? sarà che io non credo nei rapporti a distanza, ma su... magari stavano insieme mentre erano tutti e due in Italia o in Germania e poi sono rimasti legati affettivamente...

sarà che io non credo alle storie a distanza :sonar:


----------



## Traccia (5 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tra i due litiganti, un terzo che gode non c'è?


che la fa godere direi...ops, che caduta di stile
cmq io ho subito pensato la stessa cosa,
magari un bel masculo italiano doc
non ce n'è


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> hai detto tutto


Ok ha detto tutto.


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

ma quindi? caduta così pure questa?

c'hanno trovato dall'Asia ragazzi !!


----------



## Spot (5 Maggio 2015)

Siete dei paraculo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Siete dei paraculo :rotfl:


chi? e perché?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Siete dei paraculo :rotfl:


SI.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io chiuderei con entrambi benvenuta


Quoto. Una donna in carriera non ha tempo e di solito neanche voglia di metter su famiglia. Che paura hai?


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> che la fa godere direi...ops, che caduta di stile
> cmq io ho subito pensato la stessa cosa,
> magari un bel masculo italiano doc
> non ce n'è


Oscuro proponiti.
Storia a distanza!
Daje


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Io*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oscuro proponiti.
> Storia a distanza!
> Daje


E si,certo.....:rotfl:mi ci vuole pure una a distanza....:rotfl::rotfl:già ho tanti problemi con quelle vicino...pure a distanza...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tra i due litiganti, un terzo che gode non c'è?


manca l'italiano e ci si fa una risata


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,certo.....:rotfl:mi ci vuole pure una a distanza....:rotfl::rotfl:già ho tanti problemi con quelle vicino...pure a distanza...:rotfl:


Che ti frega, ti fai un viaggio in Aisa, se questa scopre che hai un cazzo gigantesco molla la carriera e viene a fare una famiglia con te!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


Razzista...! prova un italiano.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Che ti frega, ti fai un viaggio in Aisa, se questa scopre che hai un cazzo gigantesco molla la carriera e viene a fare una famiglia con te!


Appunto....già ho la fila per sta storia...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma il riferimento alle nazionalità?Scritta cosi sembra una barzelletta....



Sai che io ero convinta che lo fosse? Peccato.


----------



## Traccia (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,certo.....:rotfl:mi ci vuole pure una a distanza....:rotfl::rotfl:già ho tanti problemi con *quelle* vicino...pure a distanza...:rotfl:


ah però 
quante?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


> ah però
> quante?


Devo contarle?allora 4 o 5.


----------



## Tessa (5 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah però
> quante?


Ma non era un fedele?
ah forse lo insidiano in troppe e deve schivare. Che vitaccia!


----------



## Daniele34 (5 Maggio 2015)

sembra una barzelletta dal titolo...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ma non era un fedele?
> ah forse lo insidiano in troppe e deve schivare. Che vitaccia!


Tessa qui impazzano voci incontrollate sulla mia presunta fedeltà,sui cm,sulle file che io non vedo,posso cercare di capire chi mette i giro ste voci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo contarle?allora 4 o 5.


azzzzzzzzz
il numeretto!
e je la fai?



Tessa ha detto:


> Ma non era un fedele?
> ah forse lo insidiano in troppe e deve schivare. Che vitaccia!


oddio mica lo so se è un fedele o traditore.
parla parla, scherza scherza, ma mica racconta la sostanza
uomo del mistero


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


> azzzzzzzzz
> il numeretto!
> e je la fai?
> 
> ...


Macchè...sono solare dai.


----------



## Traccia (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Macchè...sono solare dai.


in un giorno di eclissi


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Traccia ha detto:


> in un giorno di eclissi


Ma davero?


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> in un giorno di eclissi


Dark Side of The Moon


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dark Side of The Moon


Tutte voci....solo voci...


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutte voci....solo voci...


Il silenzio renderà le tue vittorie più assordanti!:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


ma è vero che le asiatiche quando trombano fanno "gni gni"?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Il silenzio renderà le tue vittorie più assordanti!:rotfl:


Aspetta e spera.....:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma è vero che le asiatiche quando trombano fanno "gni gni"?


Si, confermo, stavo giusto appunto guardando la sezione JAPANESE BIG TITS su Yuoporn.......... 

Tipo il cigolio della porta o le molle del letto


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, confermo, stavo giusto appunto guardando la sezione JAPANESE BIG TITS su Yuoporn..........
> 
> Tipo il cigolio della porta o le molle del letto


peccato... un punto in meno alla ciccia gialla!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Si, confermo, stavo giusto appunto guardando la sezione JAPANESE BIG TITS su Yuoporn..........
> 
> Tipo il cigolio della porta o le molle del letto


Io se continuo così su you porn ci lascio la vita.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, confermo, stavo giusto appunto guardando la sezione JAPANESE BIG TITS su Yuoporn..........
> 
> Tipo il cigolio della porta o le molle del letto


e comunque un giorno di questi se incontro qualche gialla in giro per Roma devo chiedere loro il perchè.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> e comunque un giorno di questi se incontro qualche gialla in giro per Roma devo chiedere loro il perchè.


Perchè sono più strette e soffrono di più...ho chiesto io.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè sono più strette e soffrono di più...ho chiesto io.


e come fanno a soffrire con quei cazzetti che hanno i loro connazionali?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè sono più strette e soffrono di più...ho chiesto io.


Ma non è motivo per fare gni gni!!!


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è motivo per fare gni gni!!!


zitta tu, che hai svegliato un intero albergo!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è motivo per fare gni gni!!!


nella sofferenza fanno gni gni...


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io se continuo così su you porn *ci lascio la vita.*


o i polsi??


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> e come fanno a soffrire con quei cazzetti che hanno i loro connazionali?


Chiesto anche questo.QUando sonoa dnato ad un convegno,in proporzione sono comunque più strette rispetto ai loro maschietti.Quindi anche con te farebbero: gni gni...con me farebbero: LIMORTè....capito?


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> zitta tu, che hai svegliato un intero albergo!


Mica solo uno!!! 










Di notte e notte bussavo alle porte e scappavo...


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e comunque un giorno di questi se incontro qualche gialla in giro per Roma devo chiedere loro il perchè.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> nella sofferenza fanno gni gni...


Vabbe io bestemmio...ma gni gni no!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe io bestemmio...ma gni gni no!


Adoro una che bestemmia e sputa quando viene....sei proprio la scopata perfetta.


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe *io bestemmio*...ma gni gni no!





Madoooo, e se ti capitasse di farlo con un credente praticante??


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro una che bestemmia e *sputa quando viene*....sei proprio la scopata perfetta.


Ma che donne hai frequentato??  Marca il territorio??


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma che donne hai frequentato??  Marca il territorio??


Homer ma ad una donna nel momento dell'orgasmo va consentito di tutto...


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Madoooo, e se ti capitasse di farlo con un credente praticante??


Dopo gli dico che vado a confessarmi!!!


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Homer ma ad una donna nel momento dell'orgasmo* va consentito di tutto...*


un semplice:_......"ahhhhhhhhhh, sto venendo"_, non ti basta?? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Homer?*



Homer ha detto:


> un semplice:_......"ahhhhhhhhhh, sto venendo"_, non ti basta?? :carneval:


Si a 12 anni.....!Nooo!Adesso mi deve insultare,bestemmiare,prendere a parolacce la mamma,accoltellarmi un coglione,strapparmi con i denti il frenulo.... darmi un destro sul naso....sputarmi...cazzo homer....43 anni....e dai.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> nella sofferenza fanno gni gni...


gni, gni  ? Ma che è ?


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> gni, gni  ? Ma che è ?


Pensano che scehrzo ma è tutto vero...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si a 12 anni.....!Nooo!Adesso mi deve insultare,bestemmiare,prendere a parolacce la mamma,accoltellarmi un coglione,strapparmi con i denti il frenulo.... darmi un destro sul naso....sputarmi...cazzo homer....43 anni....e dai.


:rotfl::rotfl:accoltellarti un coglione


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si a 12 anni.....!Nooo!Adesso mi deve insultare,bestemmiare,*prendere a parolacce la mamma,accoltellarmi un coglione,strapparmi con i denti il frenulo.... darmi un destro sul naso....sputarmi...cazzo* homer....43 anni....e dai.



Hai ragione, non ho capito un cazzo dalla vita.....:facepalm::facepalm:

Stasera chiedo a mia moglie di sputarmi addosso e tutte quelle cose che dici, vediamo la sua reazione


----------



## Alessandra (5 Maggio 2015)

Ciao Zahra, 
Lascia il tedesco. non volete le stesse cose, non è corretto prenderlo in giro


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si a 12 anni.....!Nooo!Adesso mi deve insultare,bestemmiare,prendere a parolacce la mamma,*accoltellarmi un coglione*,strapparmi con i denti il frenulo.... darmi un destro sul naso....sputarmi...cazzo homer....43 anni....e dai.



Madooooo Oscuro, sto ridendo con le lacrime....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:accoltellarti un coglione


Non potete criticare le fantasie altrui....!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensano che scehrzo ma è tutto vero...


maremma che tristezza ... Gni, gni :singleeye:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che dovremmo consigliarti?Insulti?e perchè mai,che c'è di male?sei impegnata a targhe alterne,se hai un attacco di manico ti prendi la tua dose di penetril a supposte,io mi preoccuperei del presente,fra un languore e una riflessione.


quando esordisci così è il massimo, solo che se lo senti con il dubbio che potresti essere il tradito, fa incazzare anche i santi sta cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non potete criticare le fantasie altrui....!


Mica e' una critica  anzi è divertente


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Madooooo Oscuro, sto ridendo con le lacrime....:rotfl::rotfl:


Se mentre viene mi da un pungicata ad un coglione io non denuncerei neanche perchè ci sta.ANZI NE ANDREI ORGOGLIOSO.Raga non siamo più adolescenti,abbiamo bisogno di forti emozioni....per me sarebbe il massimo,pensa che bello in ospedale....con una coltello conficcato nel pacco,POTREI VANTARMI DI AVERE UNA DONNA CHE NELL'ESTASI MI HA ACCOLTELLATO....vabbeè riga....voi state indietro....Una donna che viene è sutpenda...va ASSECONDATA.


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> quando esordisci così è il massimo, solo che se lo senti con il dubbio che potresti essere il tradito, fa incazzare anche i santi sta cosa


E tu ne sai qualcosa vero?


----------



## Homer (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mentre viene mi da un pungicata ad un coglione io non denuncerei neanche perchè ci sta.ANZI NE ANDREI ORGOGLIOSO.Raga non siamo più adolescenti,abbiamo bisogno di forti emozioni...*.per me sarebbe il massimo,pensa che bello in ospedale....con una coltello conficcato nel pacco*,POTREI VANTARMI DI AVERE UNA DONNA CHE NELL'ESTASI MI HA ACCOLTELLATO....vabbeè riga....voi state indietro....Una donna che viene è sutpenda...va ASSECONDATA.



Vaffanculo.....sto morendo......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Vabbè*



Homer ha detto:


> Vaffanculo.....sto morendo......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Homer sono serio.Giuro.A me una donna che mentre viene diventa violenta mi manda al manicomio che devo farci?e se gli scappa una coltellata ad un coglione me la becco e sto pure zitto.... Pensa quando arriva la polizia...mi interroga..perchè dopo 40 giorni di prognosi si procede d'ufficio,ed io orgoglioso racconto:è stato accidentale,stava venendo e mi ha dato una coltallata in mezzo alle palle,ispettore,non incriminiamola per tentato omicidio,al massimo per lesioni gravi....!Ma anche una coltellata al basso ventre,o su una chiappa...vabbè con voi non si può scrivere cose serie.SOLO STRONZATE DA GIORNALAI...!


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Vabbe io bestemmio*...ma gni gni no!


tipo esorcista


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si a 12 anni.....!Nooo!Adesso mi deve insultare,bestemmiare,prendere a parolacce la mamma,accoltellarmi un coglione,strapparmi con i denti il frenulo.... darmi un destro sul naso....sputarmi...cazzo homer....43 anni....e dai.


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu ne sai qualcosa vero?


volevo venirti a cercare, giuro


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> volevo venirti a cercare, giuro


Davvero?sai che non sei il primo?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non ho capito un cazzo dalla vita.....:facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Stasera chiedo a mia moglie di sputarmi addosso e tutte quelle cose che dici, vediamo la sua reazione


non passare al lato "Oscuro" della forza


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> non passare al lato "Oscuro" della forza


Ragazzi non avete le mie fantasie?siete strani forti...


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Davvero?sai che non sei il primo?:rotfl::rotfl:


già ma una sensazione così mi era capitata poche volte, giusto con quello che aveva proposto alla mia ex una trombata in amicizia, e non me l'aspettavo mi capitasse in un forum,comunque solo con te eh nemmeno con jb, forse perchè te la prendevi con la mia ex


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tipo esorcista


Peggio!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*MA*



Bender ha detto:


> già ma una sensazione così mi era capitata poche volte, giusto con quello che aveva proposto alla mia ex una trombata in amicizia, e non me l'aspettavo mi capitasse in un forum,comunque solo con te eh nemmeno con jb, forse perchè te la prendevi con la mia ex


Guarda che ci ho studiato,ho fatto dei corsi...sul come fare saltare i nervi alle persone...:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Peggio!!!


eh no daiiiii


----------



## Bender (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che ci ho studiato,ho fatto dei corsi...sul come fare saltare i nervi alle persone...:rotfl:


scusa e che utilità avrebbero dei corsi del genere
se fai incazzare un monaco tibetano diventi gran maestro:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh no daiiiii


Hai presente il visino???
Ecco...dimenticalo!!!



Mi rifiuto di fare gni gni!!!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> scusa e che utilità avrebbero dei corsi del genere
> se fai incazzare un monaco tibetano diventi gran maestro:carneval:


A misurare l'autocontrollo e il grado di pericolosità delle persone.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiesto anche questo.QUando sonoa dnato ad un convegno,in proporzione sono comunque più strette rispetto ai loro maschietti.Quindi anche con te farebbero: gni gni...con me farebbero: LIMORTè....capito?


no, con me chiederebbero: "ma sei dentro?"


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> no, con me chiederebbero: "ma sei dentro?"


Quello che fanno le italiane....


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, con me chiederebbero: "ma sei dentro?"


DentLo!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no, con me chiederebbero: "ma sei dentro?"


Tipo : già fatto?!?!?!


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo : già fatto?!?!?!


Meglio una coltellata guarda...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio una coltellata guarda...:rotfl:


Ma zadig è forte, può sopportare tutto


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tipo esorcista


nicka è ficosa e focosa.


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma zadig è forte, può sopportare tutto


posso sempre usare quella del salame in un corridoio...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> posso sempre usare quella del salame in un corridoio...


Alcune donne sostengono che le dimensioni non sono importanti....


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alcune donne sostengono che le dimensioni non sono importanti....


sì, per invogliare a far meglio chi ha un cazzetto della salute...


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



zadig ha detto:


> sì, per invogliare a far meglio chi ha un cazzetto della salute...


mentono.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> posso sempre usare quella del salame in un corridoio...


:rotfl::rotflerò rischi che ti rifili un pugno  che orribile battuta quella del salame  lanciato nel corridoio :singleeye::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotflerò rischi che ti rifili un pugno  che orribile battuta quella del salame  lanciato nel corridoio :singleeye::carneval::rotfl:


Ma uno che ci legge da fuori cosa pensa?siamo matti....


----------



## zadig (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotflerò rischi che ti rifili un pugno  che orribile battuta quella del salame  lanciato nel corridoio :singleeye::carneval::rotfl:


la reputazione e l'orgoglio maschile non temono pugni!
Bender escluso, ovvio.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma uno che ci legge da fuori cosa pensa?siamo matti....


Che vuoi che pensi ?!che conosciamo battute pessime


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> la reputazione e l'orgoglio maschile non temono pugni!
> Bender escluso, ovvio.


Bender ci stupirà ( spero )


----------



## oscuro (5 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che vuoi che pensi ?!che conosciamo battute pessime


In generale....un posto di pazzi......


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma uno che ci legge da fuori cosa pensa?siamo matti....


Che avete un ossessione per i coglioni?


----------



## Stark72 (5 Maggio 2015)

Interessante sto thread.
Mi è servito a sapere che le asiatiche fanno "gni gni", il che mi ha molto incuriosito perché ho un debole per quelle giapponesine (meglio ancora coreane) belline belline, piccine, bamboline tipo manga.
Ma soprattutto ho imparato che i coglioni di Oscuro hanno la sindrome di San Sebastiano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Interessante sto thread.
> Mi è servito a sapere che le asiatiche fanno "gni gni", il che mi ha molto incuriosito perché ho un debole per quelle giapponesine (meglio ancora coreane) belline belline, piccine, bamboline tipo manga.
> Ma soprattutto ho imparato che i coglioni di Oscuro hanno la sindrome di San Sebastiano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gni gni gni


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2015)

Finirà che per una volta metterò l'audio in certi filmati per sentire se fanno veramente gni gni gni...


----------



## Stark72 (5 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Gni gni gni


non mi provocare tu


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

ora io dico.. se do' retta ad Oscuro e la prossima volta che trovo un'anima buona che fa sesso con me faccio tutto quello che ha scritto Oscuro, poi che succede? e se quello non gradisce il coltello nei coglioni? mi arrestano? chi mi porta le arance?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ora io dico.. se do' retta ad Oscuro e la prossima volta che trovo un'anima buona che fa sesso con me faccio tutto quello che ha scritto Oscuro, poi che succede? e se quello non gradisce il coltello nei coglioni? mi arrestano? chi mi porta le arance?


Tu prova a fare anche gni gni :singleeye:Magari ti becchi solo gli arresti domiciliari ...


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ora io dico.. se do' retta ad Oscuro e la prossima volta che trovo un'anima buona che fa sesso con me faccio tutto quello che ha scritto Oscuro, poi che succede? e se quello non gradisce il coltello nei coglioni? mi arrestano? chi mi porta le arance?


Io...se vuoi possiamo anche ricucire il testicolo e inventarci che si è ferito mentre tagliava l'insalata


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu prova a fare anche gni gni :singleeye:Magari ti becchi solo gli arresti domiciliari ...


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;Sdl1VqqnPLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdl1VqqnPLA[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ora io dico.. se do' retta ad Oscuro e la prossima volta che trovo un'anima buona che fa sesso con me faccio tutto quello che ha scritto Oscuro, poi che succede? e se quello non gradisce il coltello nei coglioni? mi arrestano? chi mi porta le arance?


Ma fatemi capire:adesso dovete pure questionare sulle mie fantasie erotiche?a me una che quando ha un orgasmo mi da una coltellata mi manda al manicomio....che dove fare?una che per motivi di viabilità scende e pista un camionista mi eccita che ci devo fare?Mi piace essere insultato,che ci devo fare?MA VOI AVETE FANTASIE?SCRIVETELE UN Pò..CHE MI FACCIO DUE RISATE....tanto siete solo bravi a giudicare oscuro.....Oscuro qui, oscuro li,anzi a me piacerebbe una taccata da 12 nei coglioni ok?Ma dimmi tu se devo essere giudicato per le mie fantasie sessuali....SENTIAMO LE VOSTRE...SENTIAMO....


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

buongiorno a tutti, noto con piacere che abbiamo svaccato anche questo 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ok quindi siamo passati dalle bestemmie e gli sputi alle coltellate sui testicoli :up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti, noto con piacere che abbiamo svaccato anche questo 3d :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ok quindi siamo passati dalle bestemmie e gli sputi alle coltellate sui testicoli :up:


Non mettertici anche tu però....!Ma tu onestamente mi capisci?capisci il mio profondo?le mie necessità?sembra che lo strano qui dentro sono io....


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


vedo che lo gni gni spacca, prende piede!


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mettertici anche tu però....!Ma tu onestamente mi capisci?capisci il mio profondo?le mie necessità?sembra che lo strano qui dentro sono io....


non ti quoto su sputi e coltellate, lo sai, ma sul resto sì, sono d'accordo con te... poi capirti nel profondo beh, è troppo buio lì' sotto


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> non ti quoto su sputi e coltellate, lo sai, ma sul resto sì, sono d'accordo con te... poi capirti nel profondo beh, è troppo buio lì' sotto


Incontrerò mai una donna che mi legge nell'anima?che non ha paura delle sue fantasie e le condivide? Che poi non è che mi deve mandare in osledale,una pungicata...e che cazzo sarà mai...


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Incontrerò mai una donna che mi legge nell'anima?che non ha paura delle sue fantasie e le condivide? Che poi non è che mi deve mandare in osledale,una pungicata...e che cazzo sarà mai...


mmh.. sai a volte con voi uomini è un po' difficile la questione "fantasie".. voi vi sentite sempre molto liberi nel proporre le vostre, ma poi sareste in grado di accettare quella della donna senza problemi?


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Eccola*



banshee ha detto:


> mmh.. sai a volte con voi uomini è un po' difficile la questione "fantasie".. voi vi sentite sempre molto liberi nel proporre le vostre, ma poi sareste in grado di accettare quella della donna senza problemi?



Eccola qui.Questa chiamasi DONNA CON I COGLIONI.Hai ragione.Non mi sento chiamato in causa...ma hai ragione...vuoi una coltellata sulle chiappe pure tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mmh.. sai a volte con voi uomini è un po' difficile la questione "fantasie".. voi vi sentite sempre molto liberi nel proporre le vostre, ma poi sareste in grado di accettare quella della donna senza problemi?


Dipende dalla fantasia, immagino. Cioè, se la fantasia è essere caricata da undici negri albini del Gabon, bè...


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccola qui.Questa chiamasi DONNA CON I COGLIONI.Hai ragione.Non mi sento chiamato in causa...ma hai ragione...vuoi una coltellata sulle chiappe pure tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no grazie :rotfl::rotfl:declino la proposta con educazione!

sono contenta che mi dai ragione, hai capito che intendo no? la maggior parte dei ragazzi che sento parlare si venderebbe la madre per un threesome con due donne, poi però se la donna gli chiede lo stesso ma al reverse OMMIODDDIO MA CHE SEI MATTA. eccerto, ti piace vincere facile insomma


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dipende dalla fantasia, immagino. Cioè, se la fantasia è essere caricata da undici negri albini del Gabon, bè...


certo, ovvio, parliamo sempre nei limiti.. io mi riferisco alla reciprocità..


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no grazie :rotfl::rotfl:declino la proposta con educazione!
> 
> sono contenta che mi dai ragione, hai capito che intendo no? la maggior parte dei ragazzi che sento parlare si venderebbe la madre per un threesome con due donne, poi però se la donna gli chiede lo stesso ma al reverse OMMIODDDIO MA CHE SEI MATTA. eccerto, ti piace vincere facile insomma


:quoto:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


senti questa Sì.

tavolata a casa di amici, alcool in abbondanza, iniziano discorsi sulle fantasie.

amico mio se ne esce con peggio porcate, tra cui le tanto agognate due donne, le pinze sui capezzoli etc; la moglie dice: "a me piacerebbe tirare le palle. penso che le palle siano sottovalutate, a me piacerebbe tirarle e morderle."

LA TERZA GUERRA MONDIALE.

"ah ma che sei matta, ma qua ma là..."

:facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> senti questa Sì.
> 
> tavolata a casa di amici, alcool in abbondanza, iniziano discorsi sulle fantasie.
> 
> ...


Comunque nessuna cosa a tre,MAI!


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque nessuna cosa a tre,MAI!


davvero? sei la mosca bianca


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> davvero? sei la mosca bianca


Assolutamenti si.ESCLUSIVITà fino alle esteme conseguenze....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo, ovvio, parliamo sempre nei limiti.. io mi riferisco alla reciprocità..


Allora più o meno tutto.


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora più o meno tutto.


:up: quoto


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora più o meno tutto.



Il punto è la reciprocità, lo scambio di fantasie e desideri ... 
Non sempre avviene. Dipende se si è aperti al piacere dell'altro.


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero? sei la mosca bianca


ma io nemmeno sognate ste cose


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> :up: quoto


Mi stai facendo velatamente intendere che non sei da coltellata?Sei sicura?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamenti si.ESCLUSIVITà fino alle esteme conseguenze....


Estreme quanto ? :scared::scared:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stai facendo velatamente intendere che non sei da coltellata?Sei sicura?


no la coltellata no.. la cara vecchia sculacciata no? proprio di arma bisogna andare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma io nemmeno sognate ste cose


maddai davvero? mai fatto nemmeno fantasie su due donne? anche solo tra loro?  dì la verità


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero? sei la mosca bianca


Neanche io. Con un uomo mai proprio MAI, con un'altra donna non è realmente una mia fantasia ma se capitasse andrebbe bene. Diciamo che non è che ci perdo il sonno, nell'attesa. Una tizia me l'ha prosposto ma mancherebbe la terza.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Estreme quanto ? :scared::scared:


Vabbè...ragazze voi avete le fantasie che avevo a 18 anni....!Poi mi avete violentato psicologicamente voi donne,e oggi sono questo...giudicatemi pure...


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> maddai davvero? mai fatto nemmeno fantasie su due donne? anche solo tra loro?  dì la verità


Ma la sculacciata è un classico.Io sono passato ai morsi....ma quelli che fanno male e lasciano il segno...


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Io mi taccio...


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi taccio...


no dai, dì!! apri le danze


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...ragazze voi avete le fantasie che avevo a 18 anni....!Poi mi avete violentato psicologicamente voi donne,e oggi sono questo...giudicatemi pure...


Non hai risposto


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non hai risposto


Si estreme.Solo io e te.Tu ed io.Senza limiti.


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

io voglio fare sesso in mezzo a piazza san Pietro apa:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> io voglio fare sesso in mezzo a piazza san Pietro apa:


Poi?


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio fare sesso in mezzo a piazza san Pietro apa:


con tutti quelli che stanno in piazza?


----------



## Stark72 (6 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio fare sesso in mezzo a piazza san Pietro apa:


con l'obelisco?


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> con l'obelisco?


quello come preliminare!


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi?


poi mi arrestano 



zadig ha detto:


> con tutti quelli che stanno in piazza?


no, con chi decido io 




Stark72 ha detto:


> con l'obelisco?


proprio sotto l'obelisco



zadig ha detto:


> quello come preliminare!


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> poi mi arrestano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo devo dire che le tue fantasie sono simili a quelle di oscuro....minchia....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si estreme.Solo io e te.Tu ed io.Senza limiti.


Ok va bene, approvo  il senso intendo


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo devo dire che le tue fantasie sono simili a quelle di oscuro....minchia....


ottimo direi :lipstick:


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> a me una che quando ha un orgasmo mi da una coltellata mi manda al manicomio....che dove fare?una che per motivi di viabilità scende e pista un camionista mi eccita che ci devo fare?Mi piace essere insultato,che ci devo fare?.


:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no dai, dì!! apri le danze


No, perchè le mie non sono fantasie.
Io faccio. 
Quindi non parlo!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, perchè le mie non sono fantasie.
> Io faccio.
> Quindi non parlo!


Questa si che è una coltellata. sto cominciando ad adorarti.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:


Per te farò un'eccazione.Promesso.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok va bene, approvo  il senso intendo


Figurati....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati....


:bacio::mrgreen:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, perchè le mie non sono fantasie.
> Io faccio.
> Quindi non parlo!


brava, pure io.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> brava, pure io.


So stronzo io allora?


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> So stronzo io allora?


perché?


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> So stronzo io allora?


No!!! E' che la tua è fantasia...
Che io giri con un punteruolo in borsa invece è realtà!



E non sono bionda!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> perché?


Che descrivo..le mie turpi fantasie....


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio fare sesso in mezzo a piazza san Pietro apa:


durante l'angelus:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
adrenalina pura, altro che correre in macchina


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che descrivo..le mie turpi fantasie....


no fai bene! chi ha detto che fai male.. ho detto brava a nicka perché ha scritto che lei fa!


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> durante l'angelus:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> adrenalina pura, altro che correre in macchina


ognuno c'ha le sue fantasie eh


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Ok.

Una delle mie fantasie è farlo a missionaria e luce soffusa, il sabato sera, durante un programma della De Filippi...


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Una delle mie fantasie è farlo a missionaria e luce soffusa, il sabato sera, durante un programma della De Filippi...



una delle nie fantasie è essere cercato io qualche volta, e sono serio


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Una delle mie fantasie è farlo a missionaria e luce soffusa, il sabato sera, durante un programma della De Filippi...


meglio spenta... che l'unica luce che illumina i corpi viene dal riverbero della TV, con Maria che si staglia sullo sfondo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> una delle nie fantasie è essere cercato io qualche volta, e sono serio


Per quello basta che ti trovi una ragazza "normale", credimi...


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> una delle nie fantasie è essere cercato io qualche volta, e sono serio


nicka è impegnata, non puoi parlarci.


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> meglio spenta... che l'unica luce che illumina i corpi viene dal riverbero della TV, con Maria che si staglia sullo sfondo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oppure la luce di un acquario...belle le luci degli acquari!!


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> una delle nie fantasie è essere cercato io qualche volta, e sono serio


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> nicka è impegnata, non puoi parlarci.


è solo a scopo di consulenza, poi siamo a tipo 300 km di distanza, e comunque non sto broccolando
ho appena iniziato ieri non so come si faccia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Mio dio ragazze come state giù.Allora un pò di panna sul pisello?avetre mai provato?anche con un pò di gelato,marmellata...fantastico.


Per adesso basta!DA QUESTO MOMENTO OSCURO SCIOPERA.PROSEGUITE VOI....


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio fare sesso in mezzo a piazza san Pietro apa:



Sulla papa mobile ci hai mai pensato??


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio ragazze come state giù.Allora un pò di panna sul pisello?avetre mai provato?anche con un pò di gelato,marmellata...fantastico.
> 
> 
> Per adesso basta!DA QUESTO MOMENTO OSCURO SCIOPERA.PROSEGUITE VOI....


Sei indietro, una bella parmigiana tra le chiappe e con il calore la cuoci tu....sbav..


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio ragazze come state giù.Allora un pò di panna sul pisello?avetre mai provato?anche con un pò di gelato,marmellata...fantastico.
> 
> 
> Per adesso basta!DA QUESTO MOMENTO OSCURO SCIOPERA.PROSEGUITE VOI....


Col gelato devi avere un ottimo autocontrollo, il freddo potrebbe fare brutti scherzi.
La nutella impasta troppo, la panna è ok...
Io sono per cristallizzare l'attimo di fulgida erezione con una colata di cera bollente.
Poi provare a staccare il calco senza rovinarlo...


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sei indietro, una bella parmigiana tra le chiappe e con il calore la cuoci tu....sbav..


bongustaio!
Anche gli gnocchi alla sorrentina e fatti col culo non sono male...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sei indietro, una bella parmigiana tra le chiappe e con il calore la cuoci tu....sbav..


ma quando scrivi ste cose poi te la immagini la scena??perche io me la sto immaginando:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Col gelato devi avere un ottimo autocontrollo, il freddo potrebbe fare brutti scherzi.
> La nutella impasta troppo, la panna è ok...
> Io sono per cristallizzare l'attimo di fulgida erezione con una colata di cera bollente.
> Poi provare a staccare il calco senza rovinarlo...


COsa ci fai con il calco...ti brutalizzi il culo vero?


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quando scrivi ste cose poi te la immagini la scena??perche io me la sto immaginando:rotfl:


il culotto di miss caciottina... mmmmm...


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> COsa ci fai con il calco...ti brutalizzi il culo vero?


La cera è delicata!!! Si frantuma subito!!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> il culotto di miss caciottina... mmmmm...


ma sai che casino? hahaha e tutto l olio? la passata di pomodoro? la mozzi sciolta tra le chiappe...ma e' una storia fichissima, da disegnare....assolutamente co vuole un disegno, una, come direbbero al nord parm-bagiana, forse ci vuole un quadro su tela


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per te farò un'eccazione.Promesso.


Si , ma non voglio nemmeno essere io quella pistata.





Paura FIFA.
Che poi sono 49 kg per 1.68, se mi dai una centra mi spiattelli.




Aiuto


----------



## Homer (6 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quando scrivi ste cose poi te la immagini la scena??perche io me la sto immaginando:rotfl:


Certo, ho partecipato alla seconda edizione di Masterchef Culo, i giudici erano Platinette, Renato Zero e Cecchi Paone......sono arrivato terzo, il mio piatto vincitore è stato Costine di agnello aromatizzate, cotte singolaremente dentro......


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sai che casino? hahaha e tutto l olio? la passata di pomodoro? la mozzi sciolta tra le chiappe...ma e' una storia fichissima, da disegnare....assolutamente co vuole un disegno, una, come direbbero al nord parm-bagiana, forse ci vuole un quadro su tela


poi si fa la scarpetta!


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sai che casino? hahaha e tutto l olio? la passata di pomodoro? la mozzi sciolta tra le chiappe...ma e' una storia fichissima, da disegnare....assolutamente co vuole un disegno, una, come direbbero al nord parm-bagiana, forse ci vuole un quadro su tela


Direi dipinto a olio...tanto per...


----------



## Caciottina (6 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si , ma non voglio nemmeno essere io quella pistata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti carina, io ho 12 cm meno di te eppure affronterei oscuro senza macchia e senza paura


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Certo, ho partecipato alla seconda edizione di Masterchef Culo, i giudici erano Platinette, Renato Zero e Cecchi Paone......sono arrivato terzo, il mio piatto vincitore è stato Costine di agnello aromatizzate, cotte singolaremente dentro......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Si , ma non voglio nemmeno essere io quella pistata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con te voglio essere chiaro.Tu sei una diretta.Nessun bacio,nessun preliminare,un pò di anal,e tanti saluti.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Maggio 2015)

:risata:


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Certo, ho partecipato alla seconda edizione di Masterchef Culo, i giudici erano Platinette, Renato Zero e Cecchi Paone......sono arrivato terzo, il mio piatto vincitore è stato Costine di agnello aromatizzate, cotte singolaremente dentro......


ma come mi aspettavo malgioglio e solange, tra i giudici


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mio dio ragazze come state giù.Allora un pò di panna sul pisello?avetre mai provato?anche con un pò di gelato,marmellata...fantastico.
> 
> 
> Per adesso basta!DA QUESTO MOMENTO OSCURO SCIOPERA.PROSEGUITE VOI....


Io gradirei nutella  anche se fa male :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col gelato devi avere un ottimo autocontrollo, il freddo potrebbe fare brutti scherzi.
> La nutella impasta troppo, la panna è ok...
> Io sono per cristallizzare l'attimo di fulgida erezione con una colata di cera bollente.
> Poi provare a staccare il calco senza rovinarlo...


cera bollente ! Porino :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io gradirei nutella  anche se fa male :unhappy:


Marmellata...!


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marmellata...!


squaglio di Kinder no?? :carneval:


----------



## zadig (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marmellata...!


vuoi proprio farle fare gni gni gni, eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marmellata...!


Di visciole


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> squaglio di Kinder no?? :carneval:


SI e non solo...


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> squaglio di Kinder no?? :carneval:


Ma lo squaglio di kinder fa venire la caghetta!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo squaglio di kinder fa venire la caghetta!!!


A te....!


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Sulla papa mobile ci hai mai pensato??


no, non ha la stessa carica erotica


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo squaglio di kinder fa venire la caghetta!!!


Ma sai che una volta una stronza di infermiera mi ha messo un vasodilatatore nel the?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai che una volta una stronza di infermiera mi ha messo un vasodilatatore nel the?:rotfl::rotfl:


Non oso immaginare gli effetti!!!
Meglio quello comunque che un lassativo dai!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare gli effetti!!!
> Meglio quello comunque che un lassativo dai!!!


Ma una stronza rara....


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma lo squaglio di kinder fa venire la caghetta!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: che brutta immagine


----------



## Bender (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma una stronza rara*....


ti sei innamorato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> ti sei innamorato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No,mi faceva pure schifo....


----------



## Higgins (6 Maggio 2015)

Leggo il primo messaggio del 3D: una situazione complicata. Allora mi dico: "I miei amici del forum avranno sicuramente snocciolato perle di saggezza per analizzare il complicato quadro della situazione, arrivando a fulminee e preziose intuizioni".
Schiaccio il tasto "Ultima". 
Si parla di vasodilatatori, masterchef, platinette, schiaffoni, grandde puffo, romina power.

OGNI SANTA VOLTA! :sbatti:


AHAHAHAHAHHAAH!:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Maggio 2015)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Leggo il primo messaggio del 3D: una situazione complicata. Allora mi dico: "I miei amici del forum avranno sicuramente snocciolato perle di saggezza per analizzare il complicato quadro della situazione, arrivando a fulminee e preziose intuizioni".
> Schiaccio il tasto "Ultima".
> Si parla di vasodilatatori, masterchef, platinette, schiaffoni, grandde puffo, romina power.
> 
> ...


Ma scusa...che pretendi in un thread che parte dal titolo coe una barzelletta sul fantasma Formaggino!?


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa...che pretendi in un thread che parte dal titolo coe una barzelletta sul fantasma Formaggino!?


che poi c'abbiamo pure provato a fa i seri :carneval: ma la cosmopolita non c'ha risposto..!


----------



## Higgins (6 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusa...che pretendi in un thread che parte dal titolo coe una barzelletta sul fantasma Formaggino!?


aahahha in effetti!


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> che poi c'abbiamo pure provato a fa i seri :carneval: ma la cosmopolita non c'ha risposto..!


Io ho provato ad essere serio....


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho provato ad essere serio....


purio! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> purio! :carneval:


Si..


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2015)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Leggo il primo messaggio del 3D: una situazione complicata. Allora mi dico: "I miei amici del forum avranno sicuramente snocciolato perle di saggezza per analizzare il complicato quadro della situazione, arrivando a fulminee e preziose intuizioni".
> Schiaccio il tasto "Ultima".
> Si parla di vasodilatatori, masterchef, platinette, schiaffoni, grandde puffo, romina power.
> 
> ...



:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> senti carina, io ho 12 cm meno di te eppure affronterei oscuro senza macchia e senza paura


Ma io sono flapflap...Uff


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma io sono flapflap...Uff





Quindi?


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te voglio essere chiaro.Tu sei una diretta.Nessun bacio,nessun preliminare,un pò di anal,e tanti saluti.


Concordo.
Senza tante cazzate.
Esigo lo schiaffo sul culo.
Quello si.
Se no, non se ne fa niente.


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Al traguardo dei 30 anni sono al bilancio della situazione. Vivo in Asia, ho un lavoro che adoro, un ragazzo tedesco che sta in Germania che mi parla di matrimonio e un Americano che abito nella mia citta' in Asia con cui da 7 mesi mi frequento.  Vedo l'Americano dalle 2 alle 4 volte a settimana. Facciamo lo stesso lavoro, stessa visione della vita, stessa voglia non impegnarci. Quando abbiamo cominciato ci siamo detti che avremmo mantenuto un rapporto senza complicanze, e cosi' e' stato. Ci vediamo quando abbiamo voglia. Se uno dei due ha altro di fare, non ci sono problemi. Siamo indipendenti, giovani, ed in carriera.
> 
> Ora pero, l'equilibrio del mio (squilibrato) mondo sta oscillando. A 30 anni mi domando che futuro vorrei.
> 
> ...


Io la ricordavo diversamente questa barzelletta.


----------



## oscuro (6 Maggio 2015)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Senza tante cazzate.
> Esigo lo schiaffo sul culo.
> Quello si.
> Se no, non se ne fa niente.



Tebe,schiaffi e morsi sul culo...nn ti deluderò.


----------



## Zhara (17 Maggio 2015)

*Perche non chiudo con il tedesco*

Io al tedesco voglio bene, mi sento in pace. Ha una famiglia che adoro, dei bellissimi amici cui vado d'accordo. L'Americano non e' nulla di serio. Piu' che un problema di tradimenti, e' un problema di essere donna e volere sia una famiglia che una carriera internazionale. 
E' piu' importante il mio lavoro, che adoro, o il ragazzo che adoro (e che per forza di cose tradisco?)


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Io al tedesco voglio bene, mi sento in pace. Ha una famiglia che adoro, dei bellissimi amici cui vado d'accordo. L'Americano non e' nulla di serio. Piu' che un problema di tradimenti, *e' un problema di essere donna e volere sia una famiglia che una carriera internazionale. *
> E' piu' importante il mio lavoro, che adoro, o il ragazzo che adoro (e che per forza di cose tradisco?)


S'era capito.
Beh, ci sono donne che rinunciano all'una o all'altra. Alla fine il tuo dilemma non è cosi negativo come pensi.
Da un lato il desiderio di famiglia e maternità (immagino), dall'altro il desiderio di realizzarsi e garantirti autonomia. Sono due esigenze le tue più che comprensibili, anzi è proprio il fatto che l'una non vuole sopraffare l'altra che ti rende completa.

Forse il tuo problema a questo punto è l'avanzare dell'età, sei donna. Secondo me puoi avere entrambi, ma credo che devi considerare bene se proseguire la relazione deutsche. Per quanto riguarda quella Usa sembrerebbe che non faccia per nulla al tuo caso. In ogni caso, che sia il tedesco, l'americano o un terzo, faresti bene a considerare anche l'amore...cosi giusto per ridurre ai minimi il rischio di fallire.


----------



## spleen (21 Maggio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Io al tedesco voglio bene, mi sento in pace. Ha una famiglia che adoro, dei bellissimi amici cui vado d'accordo. L'Americano non e' nulla di serio. Piu' che un problema di tradimenti, e' un problema di essere donna e volere sia una famiglia che una carriera internazionale.
> E' piu' importante il mio lavoro, che adoro, o il ragazzo che adoro (*e che per forza di cose tradisco?*)


Che per forza di cose?


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che per forza di cose?


Lascia perdere. 'N'altra presa per i fondelli.

Questa addirittura è stata formulata a mo' di barzelletta.


----------



## spleen (22 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. 'N'altra presa per i fondelli.
> 
> Questa addirittura è stata formulata a mo' di barzelletta.


ah....... ok.


----------



## Zhara (13 Luglio 2015)

*Ho lasciato entrambi*

Grazie delle risposte, dei consigli e anche degli insulti.
Ora che i 30 anni sono arrivati ho deciso di continuare il bilancio della situazione per conto mio : ho lasciato entrambi. Amo il mio lavoro e leggo libri. Donne in carriera, e' possibile avere una famiglia?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Grazie delle risposte, dei consigli e anche degli insulti.
> Ora che i 30 anni sono arrivati ho deciso di continuare il bilancio della situazione per conto mio : ho lasciato entrambi. Amo il mio lavoro e leggo libri. Donne in carriera, e' possibile avere una famiglia?


Con diversi sacrifici, si


----------



## LDS (14 Luglio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Grazie delle risposte, dei consigli e anche degli insulti.
> Ora che i 30 anni sono arrivati ho deciso di continuare il bilancio della situazione per conto mio : ho lasciato entrambi. Amo il mio lavoro e leggo libri. Donne in carriera, e' possibile avere una famiglia?



ti devi trovare uno che:

1) ha la tua stessa visione
2) non gli interessa più di tanto se la moglie non rientra a casa la sera perchè deve lavorare
3) i figli si lasciano alla baby sitter senza troppi problemi per gran parte del loro periodo di crescita
4) è di scarsa importanza il parlarsi per risolvere eventuali problemi, è più facile mettere sul comodino qualche oggetto.
5) accetti il fatto che ( per forza di cose come tu hai detto ) di tanto in tanto ti tradisca.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2015)

Zhara ha detto:


> Grazie delle risposte, dei consigli e anche degli insulti.
> Ora che i 30 anni sono arrivati ho deciso di continuare il bilancio della situazione per conto mio : ho lasciato entrambi. Amo il mio lavoro e leggo libri. Donne in carriera, e' possibile avere una famiglia?


Si se hai al tuo fianco un uomo collaborativo


----------



## barabba (26 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si se hai al tuo fianco un uomo collaborativo


Per quanto mi riguarda, un uomo che accetta una donna in carriera è un masochista e non punta alla felicità di lei.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2015)

barabba ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, un uomo che accetta una donna in carriera è un masochista e non punta alla felicità di lei.


Decide lui quale sia la felicità di lei?


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

barabba ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, un uomo che accetta una donna in carriera è un masochista e non punta alla felicità di lei.


E invece qual'è la felicità di lei?


----------



## barabba (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Decide lui quale sia la felicità di lei?


Assolutamente no, ma è ormai cosa arcinota che buona parte delle cosiddette donne in carriera, se potessero farne a meno e curarsi i propri affetti o vita privata, lo farebbero volentieri. Incluso il seguire il proprio compagno, che dovrebbe almeno cercare di renderle la vita facile.

Se poi la felicità di lei è veramente la carriera, allora che problema si pone di quale dei due? Li prenda pure per i fondelli entrambi e accetti l'identica eventuale considerazione di ritorno.


----------



## barabba (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E invece qual'è la felicità di lei?



Almeno in questo specifico caso, pare che la felicità di lei sia lo stare con uno dei due uomini e, in teoria, lo dovrebbe sapere da sola quale scegliere, con la corrispondente decisione lavorativa per poterlo fare.

Qui sta demandando ad una congregazione di amici virtuali la decisione...mi sembra rischiosa la cosa.


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

barabba ha detto:


> è ormai cosa arcinota


È arcinota? E dove hai trovato questa perla di verità?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

barabba ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, ma è ormai cosa arcinota che buona parte delle cosiddette donne in carriera, se potessero farne a meno e curarsi i propri affetti o vita privata, lo farebbero volentieri. Incluso il seguire il proprio compagno, che dovrebbe almeno cercare di renderle la vita facile.
> 
> Se poi la felicità di lei è veramente la carriera, allora che problema si pone di quale dei due? Li prenda pure per i fondelli entrambi e accetti l'identica eventuale considerazione di ritorno.


Mah... io ho sempre ambito a fare carriera. In parte ci sono riuscita e spero qualche gradino di salirlo ancora. Mio marito mi è sempre stato vicino e ha cercato di fare lo stesso per se
Nessuno dei due sarebbe felice del fallimento dell'altro


----------



## barabba (27 Luglio 2015)

Mah! Nel bar che bazzico io, al mattino, sento molte signore, con esperienza di vita vissuta, recriminare sul loro passato di cui se potessero, rinnegherebbero tutto...molte di loro sono separate e non molto contente di ciò che trovano in giro come ripiego.

Sempre nello stesso bar, spulcio riviste anche femminili e non sono molto inebriato da ciò che leggo nelle varie poste del cuore e consigli per la salute...chiaro che non è una verità e nemmeno la voglio far assurgere a tale, ma vedo molta poca carriera per invece molte signore che ripiegano su lavoretti di pulizia, badantaggio, cameriere in bar e via dicendo.

Non mi sembrano carriere promettenti, se non che l'onestà insita nel lavoro di qualsiasi genere, che permette di avere intatto il proprio io. Ovvio che siano lavori che se nessuno fa, diventerebbero un problema.

Rispondendo a farfalla, non posso che averne piacere del tuo fare carriera, con accanto un ottimo marito ma, di grazia, quale è la tua carriera intesa come professione, se è lecito chiedere? Credo sia differente da ciò che ho scritto prima.


----------

